# Gravel gravel gravel...



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Does the color/size of the gravel you use have any effect on anything else other than the look it adds? I mean do certain colors make certain fish act differently or anything like that? Thanks. 

P.S...I'm thinking of using like 3:1 blue:yellow gravel, because this will be my fish tank up at school (which is WVU...GO Mountaineers!!)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Certain fish prefer rounder/smaller or sand such as corydoras and loaches. What do you plan on keeping in there? 
Also certain colors will make the fishs' colors come out more


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with lexus. also certain colors will make fish feel safer and less stressed.


----------



## ruhorserider (Jun 10, 2005)

This is of course just my personal opinion, but sometimes colored gravel can get on your nerves. Something netural is usually better. Of course if you are not lazy (like me ) you can replace it any time.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the size of the gravel also has alot to do with bacteria, and waste colection, if you know about surface area, the smaller the gravel, the more good bacteria you have, and the larger the gravel, the easier it is for waste and un eaten food to sink into it, and its also harder to vaccum clean, so just think about those little tips, i dont think color affects the fish, but it can certainly affect your perception of them, i like really dark colored gravel/sand. its a better contrast to the colors of the fish, but some people prefer really lite colors. but i really boils down to what YOU like, so just go with that.


----------

